

Stand-Up Meetings Done Right - eviluncle
http://blog.dapulse.com/2014/02/standup-meetings-done-right/

======
yarivba
Nice ! Goals oriented Stand-up meetings. Instead of the usual I did this
yesterday, doing this today. You change the talk to goal oriented - what I've
done yesterday to advance this goal, what am I doing today to advance it.
Enabling your team to see the big picture.

~~~
huemorgan
thanks yarivba

yes it's pretty simple but makes a big difference

